# router table fence build



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Thus is sure to go faster than my pantorouter build. I have some 3x3 oak left over from a project I did for a neighbor I am using for the right angle support. Some other scraps make up the rest. How tall is a good height?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Pics...


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have questions ...

how tall is that sliding part typically? Or in other words, how far off the table is typical for the T-track?

also, the material I have happens to make the fence 7" tall. That seems awfully tall ... should I make it shorter?


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

My fence is 6'' tall and t-track is 3.5 from bottom (middle point). I don't think 7'' is really tall. I like to have tall fence.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

7" would be fine. Taller means you can use featherboards on the fence as well.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If you will be using vertical panel bits then the taller your fence the better. If you do much stopped dado work with stop blocks, consider putting the t-track maybe 1.25" from the table. Less moment arm moving a stop block if it is clamped closer to the table. Leave a gap in the center for any bit that may run taller.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ok. 7" it is. i have no reason to shorten it. even though i currently have no plans or need to do anything that calls for a panel bit, you never know.

i can see myself using stop blocks much more, but i don't want a track that low. i think i can still do 3 1/2-4" off the table ... if i have my stop block with 2 mounting points, that will keep it from getting out of alignment, right?


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I use clamps to attach stop blocks to the fence and don't use t-track in this case. What I like in the high t-track. I can use featherboard. It's really handy when I need to route long narrow pieces (like solid wood edge for mdf or ply). I use featherboards to keep a stock against the fence and against the table. Thus I just need to push the stock through and don't worry about anything else


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I was too hasty about drilling the holes for the carriage bolts. They are probably too close to the edges to be able to slide out, I wanted to make the slot on the back piece, not the front piece


----------

